# Reality of Australian Economy



## shawn wilson (5 June 2012)

True facts which can be found on Google itself about real state of Australian economy and systems (facts and reality of Australia for so many years) (genuine sources; Google and any search engine, social media companies and other tech firms are changing traditional business models because Google Scholar and others are there with genuine research database/data etc):
1) Australia isn't an innovative country!!! Still depends on an approach used 30 years ago-relationship management/customer centric more than innovation-reason why it will never be a top 10 economy in the world. AUSSIE TECH N SCIENCES-it's mostly vanishing to Asia because Australia isn't great in Sciences n also Innovation - here is 1 such article from Google -http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/412937/australia_no_innovation_leader_ge/#closeme while another is http://anthillonline.com/can-australia-really-claim-to-be-a-nation-of-innovators/ and a 3rd 1 is http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnue78_australian-business-not-innovative-survey_news and there are many others showing Australia isn't great in Sciences including Technology as well as Innovation. 
2) It's only surviving due to Asians, especially Chinese currently - reason why it's now the best performing western economy. Australia's 2nd largest export industry-tertiary education-most of the money comes from China and other emerging countries including Latin American 1s. The top industry at the moment-mining gets its money again from Asia and other emerging countries especially China. USA, UK, etc may have huge debts comparatively but Australia also has though not as bad as Europe,US,Canada but worse than Asia-each person in Australia has a debt of about 17000$ - can see more under http://www.debtclock.com.au/ and that site has a just a bit from the larger site http://www.australiandebtclock.com.au/ where total Australian debt is about 4 trillion $. Also, Australian RBA statistics can be found under http://www.rba.gov.au/statistics/tables/ and same goes for ABS statistics under http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/web+pages/statistics or smaller link http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/mf/6401.0 under former link. The US debt official is about 14 trillion $ but unofficial including medicare and social security is about 50 to 200 trillion $ - can be seen under http://www.usdebtclock.org/for official debt and unofficial can be seen under http://www.truthin2010.org/. It’s also there under http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busine...e-amount-of-debt/story-e6frfkur-1225926567256, http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...en-know-commentary-by-laurence-kotlikoff.html. US, UK, Canada have innovation in world's top unis and even amongst world's top firms, Australia hardly has that also. hardly any innovation AS MENTIONED IN POINT 1 and still depends on just lousy customer service as jobs under www.seek.com.au, www.gumtree.com.au and all other job sites LIKE http://jobsearch.gov.au/, http://www.jobsearch.com.au/ or even others under http://forum.migrationhelp.com.au/showthread.php?t=267 show that (most just want lousy TAFE and experience, not uni qualifications with experience which rest of the world have) - reasons why Australia will NEVER EVER BE A WORLD'S TOP ECONOMY (EVEN AMONGST WORLD'S TOP 10). IT DEPENDS ON OTHER ECONOMIES FOR ANYTHING AND JUST YAPS.
3) Australian health system is ranked 32nd in the world given by WHO (World Health Organisation) - health system is in a mess as it gets help from places like Singapore (ranked 6th in the world), Oman (ranked 8th), Saudi (ranked 26[SUP]th[/SUP])-from www.photius.com/rankings . The sources for Australian health system in a mess are http://www.ipa.org.au/sectors/health, http://neovox.journalismaustralia.com/health_care_strained_hrr.php http://forums.la.org.au/showthread.php?t=337 and so on that can be found under Google itself.  
4) If one looks at the OECD data under http://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DatasetCode=RGRADSTY*one will see the skill-set of Western world and the Asian world where Western world is falling down in Sciences and Mathematics including Australia* and this is just 1 site for statistical data (larger source being http://stats.oecd.org/index.aspx where can get stats of each and every country for everything under OECD). More sources proving Australia is falling behind in these areas are http://theconversation.edu.au/australian-science-healthy-but-starting-to-splutter-7194, http://www.smh.com.au/national/girls-avoiding-hard-subjects-20120501-1xxfn.html, http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...dangerous-levels/story-e6frea83-1225838891561 and so on which again can be found under Google itself. 
5) Australian recruitment agencies-1 of the most corrupted industries-stuff can be found under http://www.pigswillfly.com.au/?p=17...s.com.au/story/0,25197,23614505-12332,00.html, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/744848.html ,
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/583153.html ,http://www.zdnet.com.au/blogs/bigpi...au/chapter_five/achivievements/output_3_3.htm and ALSO THERE'S http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...quiry-after-audit-of-fees-20120420-1xcfz.html.
ALSO READ THE CONFESSIONS OF A RECRUITER (ex hays employee) under http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1742710 and there are more by typing 'australian recruitment agencies not good' or 'australian recruitment agencies corrupted' under GOOGLE. IF THAT’S NOT ENOUGH, AUSTRALIAN FIRMS AND JOB AGENCIES ARE STILL RACISTS TO FOREIGN PEOPLE ESPECIALLY IF NAMES SOUND FOREIGN AND SAME GOES FOR THE INDIGENEOUS PEOPLE - can be found under http://www.theage.com.au/national/a...cist-when-its-time-to-hire-20090617-chvu.html, http://www.monstersandcritics.com/l...unfamiliar_names_miss_out_on_Australia_s_jobs - AGAIN ALL THERE UNDER GOOGLE ITSELF.
6) Water problems like Murray Darling, transportation and other infrastructure problems. Sources are http://blogs.smh.com.au/travel/archives/2009/06/the_worlds_best_and_worst_publ.html ,
http://blogs.news.com.au/news/yoursay/index.php/news/comments/worlds_worst_public_transport/, http://www.railpage.com.au/f-p1634123.htm, http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/the-worst-piece-of-infrastructure-in-australia/, http://theconversation.edu.au/planning-to-fail-the-worst-of-urban-worlds-1005 and so on which can be found under Google itself for most Australian cities. Even internet or technology as stated in point 1 is hopeless in Australia - http://au.smallbusiness.yahoo.com/a...behind-rest-of-the-world-south-korea-leading/ , http://www.comparebroadband.com.au/...-not-as-slow-as-you-think-still-not-great.htm and so on which can be found under Google again. Australian water problems - http://www.abc.net.au/news/2010-04-06/water-shortage-threatens-big-australia/2584556, http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/politics/energy-use-sucking-up-a-precious-resource-20120108-1pq0i.html, http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/breaking/13093522/city-s-water-use-not-sustainable/ (about Perth), http://www.radioaustralia.net.au/2012-03-13/424200 are the sources found on Google again


----------



## Gundini (6 June 2012)

Nice effort on your first post shawn but what are you actually trying to say here, and what is your point?


----------



## Caveman (6 June 2012)

shawn wilson said:


> True facts which can be found on Google itself about real state of Australian economy and systems




Well that sounds really reliable.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 June 2012)

Shawn, do you go by the alias History Repeats?  (multi nic).

If you would prefer to live in China, you are free* to do so.  


free/frē/
Adjective:	
Not under the control or in the power of another; able to act or be done as one wishes.  

You've spent an enormous amount of time on that post!  And I agree Australia has quite a few issues that need fixing.  Make sure you get your maths homework done tonight or there will be problems... 99% is just not good enough!  100% in all subjects or you will be shamed by all your family.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 June 2012)

If the Australian health system is in such a mess why is it that we are the second longest living people of the world? Greece's is 11th??? Pffft.

Also if you want corruption go to other countries, we are among the least corrupt.


----------



## ROE (6 June 2012)

Another conspiracy damn it because doom day hasn't arrive yet.

Main stream media is clueless, economist is clueless, ABS figure isn't right
paper money isn't money. 

The way they count employment figure is wacko, house price is a bubble

This economy isn't real, it's a fake economy

everyone is clueless, business leaders are hopeless, investors who build wealth on properties and shares
are no good, they just lucky.

basically everyone is wrong except the doom day warrior and here are my blogs and bedroom media  stories to back it up


----------

